# Driverless in Miami Beach



## hangarcat (Nov 2, 2014)

http://www.miaminewtimes.com/news/commissioner-wants-self-driving-ubers-in-miami-beach-9055882


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Govt. Is begging for them to come.
Guess he will win the Robot vote.


----------



## senorCRV (Jan 3, 2017)

Unless one of them literally ends up stuck in Miami Beach


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Yea, another distraction. Forget about the assaults, the less than minimum wage earnings, the lawsuits, the tracking, and just look at our shiny new toys, which run red lights and endanger everyone within with a 6-block radius.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Article seemed very anti uber but made some points.

with out a doubt, our days are numbered.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Once they come out and have it illegal to drive is also time guns would be outlawed too. They want u to have no skills and relay on government/buisnesses.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Trump Economics said:


> Yea, another distraction. Forget about the assaults, the less than minimum wage earnings, the lawsuits, the tracking, and just look at our shiny new toys, which run red lights and endanger everyone within with a 6-block radius.


A human ran the red light. SDCs have endangered no one. Why not be honest?


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> A human ran the red light. SDCs have endangered no one. Why not be honest?


Were humans. Its called pay attention and have skills. Ofcourse a robot is better then a human no question about that!No duh! Its ethics thats being crossed. Robot this and robot that. Wtf happened to go to outter space? After the space shuttle exploration blow up we decided we too scared to leave. If the example of "we scared" then call "martial law" set up curfews cuz its too dangrous outside. The 4th industerial revalution is comeing. EU has already put out that they haveing "electronic peoples" rights.

So its humanity thats under attack all together as man has always traveled but now man will have no control. This is start of apocalyptic scripture s to mankind


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> A human ran the red light. SDCs have endangered no one. Why not be honest?


I wasn't there, so I can't say, but if an automous vehicle can't tell the difference between a red light and a green light, perhaps it shouldn't be on the road. I wouldn't trust Fuber to tell you the truth, anyway -- they lie about everything else.


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## Cole Hann (Aug 22, 2016)

Jermin8r89 said:


> Once they come out and have it illegal to drive is also time guns would be outlawed too. They want u to have no skills and relay on government/buisnesses.


plan sure worked with you


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Trump Economics said:


> I wasn't there, so I can't say, but if an automous vehicle can't tell the difference between a red light and a green light, perhaps it shouldn't be on the road. I wouldn't trust Fuber to tell you the truth, anyway -- they lie about everything else.


So you're saying you have no evidence otherwise, not from the driver who was suspended, a witness, or Uber, and you're just wishing? I know. It's the way of all the naysayers on here.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> So you're saying you have no evidence otherwise, not from the driver who was suspended, a witness, or Uber, and you're just wishing? I know. It's the way of all the naysayers on here.


Once a sheep, always a sheep.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Trump Economics said:


> Once a sheep, always a sheep.


Once a tinfoil hatter, always a tinfoil hatter.

Let me guess: Steel fuel can't melt jet beams?


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Once a tinfoil hatter, always a tinfoil hatter.
> 
> Let me guess: Steel fuel can't melt jet beams?


*yawn* did you articulate something? My mistake.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Trump Economics said:


> *yawn* did you articulate something? My mistake.


I did. I articulated that you're making things up with no evidence and that it is a common thread of logic here amongst the naysayers.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Thanks! Now that I've heard your opinion, I can sleep. Ta


----------



## Cole Hann (Aug 22, 2016)

Trump Economics said:


> Thanks! Now that I've heard your opinion, I can sleep. Ta


"Ta" isn't that the official Bernie Sanders forum identifier


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Donald said the election was rigged, right? Well, in time, you'll learn it was rigged against you, too. Sad!


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

The truth can be stranger then fiction


----------

